# Milking Goats



## emily (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok, so I'm looking into getting my first goats... They will be of the dairy variety. I am hoping to be able to milk them and have fresh goat milk for my family. I'm into the whole sef sufficiency thing 

But here's my question/ concern...

What do you do if you are going out of town while a goat is in milk? What if you wind up going on a last minute family trip for the weekend? 
What do you do for your goats?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 22, 2011)

You'll need to have a friend or family member that is willing to help.  Goats aren't in milk all year so you could plan vacations around times your girls aren't in milk.


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 22, 2011)

Milking goats isn't a year-round thing. 

If I had to go away during the wrong time of year, I would try to find another goat owner who could come and milk them and let them keep the milk. Or find a pet sitter familiar with goats.  

Goats DO tie you down however, just like having any other animal, they have lots of daily needs and need supervision all year round. 

The best way to go about it is to befriend a neighbor who has livestock as well and offer to exchange.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 22, 2011)

emily said:
			
		

> I'm into the whole sef sufficiency thing


Have you checked out www.sufficientself.com?

And...what they said.  If you don't have anyone who knows how to milk nearby, teach someone!  There are people around you (you just may not know it yet) who would love to have the occasional farm experience but who can't have critters themselves.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 22, 2011)

Last time I went out of town, I had to pay someone $300 to just feed and water my 30 goats, 1 heifer and 3 rabbits, twice a day for 10 days.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 22, 2011)

In GA, I had to pay at least $50 a day if I wanted to hire a farm sitter.  Thank goodness for friends that were willing to feed all the critters if they got to keep the milk and eggs!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 22, 2011)

Yup, you won't get volunteers for a larger farm.  But if you just have a few goats, it is different.  I also simplify the chores for while I am away.  For example, no one gets grain except the lactating does, even if they are on the graining list during that time.  I put out more hay feeders and hanging feeders for the poultry, which I normally do not use, as so much is wasted.

I will have more of a challenge this spring if I achieve my goal of four lactating does!  But the two ff's will keep their babies for a while, so that will help.  If I go away before weaning, those two can just get their babies back full-time while I'm gone.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 22, 2011)

We have a person that will dog-sit, chicken-sit, and woul goat-sit if I had them  And if we have someone else do the dog-sitting we have a back up chicken sitter


----------



## emily (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a couple close friends who have goats, I suppose I could ask them to milk for me if ever I'm away. In fact, I think they would let me 'board' my goat at their house  Truth be told, I don't go away often, I just want to have my bases covered if I do.  I've just been reading about people's goats that milk for 10 and 12 months at the time and I'm like 'HOLY COW' they can't possibly have a life outside their farm!

How long do La Mancha's typically milk for?


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 22, 2011)

I was thinking that before I got my goats. I did not realize how much I would enjoy their company. Goats are naturally curious and humorous and like the person who feeds them very much. I am just starting out milking, but we are finding it to be a fun family project.


----------



## emily (Feb 22, 2011)

I really enjoy my friends goats. I can sit in their pen and watch them for hours! I actually enjoy milking those goats too.  My family keeps saying that I'll get sick of having to milk twice a day but honestly, I think I'll enjoy it. I know there'll be days when I literally have to drag myself out of bed to go do it but it builds character right?! Also, If I want to, I can milk them just once a day right?


----------



## freemotion (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, do some reading at www.fiascofarm.com.  You can milk once a day.  You can also dry your doe off if you don't want to milk as long as she is willing to.  If you enjoy cooking and making things, you won't get sick of the milk.  I am going from one to four does because I enjoy cheesemaking so much.  I will feed the excess milk to the pigs and hens when I don't have time to make cheese.  

Milking is a very enjoyable task, and although I sometimes have to drag myself out there in bad weather, I always end up feeling so relaxed and de-stressed once I'm out there that I end up having to drag myself back to the house!

The only time I really, really don't want to milk is during bad lightening storms.  The dash across the yard, the hand on the metal gate.....too scary!  I waited until midnight once, hoping the storms would move on, then I finally made the dash and then was scared to go back to the house, and sat in the mosquito cloud for a half hour before making the mad dash again.


----------



## emily (Feb 22, 2011)

I think I'll enjoy it. I love the farm life. I love my horses, chickens, and rabbits and my garden work! I'm hoping to add these la manchas in the next couple of weeks if all goes well. Funds are tight around here but I think that it can be worth it. The chickens give me eggs, and I can process them if need be. And my garden-duh-gives me veggies to eat and the goats will provide milk, cheese and possibly soap  I would love to learn how to make goat milk soap.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 22, 2011)

Soap is pretty easy.  Most things are easy once you do it once or twice...it is all about measuring, temp control, and stirring.  Just like cheese making.  I made three batches of goat's milk soap so far this past week, and will make a couple more this week.    Get your butt over to the sister site, sufficientself, as there are many, many discussions on all this over there!


----------



## emily (Feb 22, 2011)

I originally started with backyard chickens, now I'm on backyard herds, I guess I just need to go ahead and register for the other two as well! 

I'm all about homemade, fresh and NO hormones etc. in my food. That's why I like the farm so much. I can do things for myself and know that the food produced is going to be good and healthy for me. 

Just a little rant, but some of the things that the FDA approves is absolutely INSANE! I mean, come on, the U.S is one of the only countries where it is popular to drink cows milk. Most other places drink goats milk only. Come on, it's not that hard to realize it so much better for us! 

Ok, sorry.  My only struggle with so many creatures is that I'm also in school full time.


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 22, 2011)

Emily you will fit right in over there with us at SS. 

You could rant all you want and we would probably all agree with you. I drank my first glass of goats milk....Molly milk I called it because that is the goats name and it was so satisfying and good. We raised her from four months old and I was guided the whole time by my friends here and at SS. They even literally helped me through kidding and answered my questions during my first live birth! 

There is a wealth of knowledge here and some really great folks!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm "I'm A Gardener " on Sufficient Self, but I'm rarely on there!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

DoG - get back!  I've joined up over there and started my journal.  I love it there!  It's just like here except, IMO, it's more for rambling on about hwo you're making your life more self sustaining.


----------



## emily (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, I'm headed to go join both right now! 

I love that there really are other people out there like me! Woohoo!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 22, 2011)

I really find that when I'm not milking it throws my whole rhythm off. Milking the goats forced me to be on a schedule so I actually got more done than I do now.   Please oh please I hope she settled this time... I actually find that I don't really want to go any where now that I have the goats too. I don't exactly feel the need to get away like I used to. They bring me peace.   But when we do have to go somewhere we've found a couple of places that farm sit for reasonable prices and are experienced with milking so it's nice to have those resources lined up just in case friends can't make it.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 22, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> I really find that when I'm not milking it throws my whole rhythm off. Milking the goats forced me to be on a schedule so I actually got more done than I do now.   Please oh please I hope she settled this time... I actually find that I don't really want to go any where now that I have the goats too. I don't exactly feel the need to get away like I used to. They bring me peace.


This is one of the main reasons I was able to justify having goats.  I'm pretty busy most days - I homeschool seven kids and run our family owned business.  I wanted fresh raw milk and could no longer purchase it affordably locally.  When I suggested goats to my husband he was very concerned about my already busy schedule.  I convinced him when I told him this would give me a starting point to my day.  And give me the outlet that I've been seeking.  I think I'm actually accomplishing more in my day now - and I spend more time with my goats than necessary.  I enjoy their company - and it's peaceful and relaxing.  To have structure, an outlet, AND fresh milk (and the potential for so much more) - what a winning combination!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 22, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> DoG - get back!  I've joined up over there and started my journal.  I love it there!  It's just like here except, IMO, it's more for rambling on about hwo you're making your life more self sustaining.


I'm actually subscribed to a few gardening threads, but no one really posts on them... Too bad.....


----------



## farmerlor (Feb 22, 2011)

Just waiting on that notice from the bank that say the income tax money is in and then I"m off to buy my goats.  Hah!  We were going to start with just one but then I went to my class and he's already talking about goatSSSSS  LOL!  I can't wait.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 22, 2011)

farmerlor, can you go over to ss and give some details on the class?  How long it was, what was covered, how it was covered, how many people were there....on the thread you started on it....wasn't it on ss?  I'm going to offer this to sell some doelings this spring, and want some ideas.  Thanks in advance!

ETA:  I found the thread and put my questions over there.....thanks!


----------

